# A 25 kw toy....I hope



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

Alright!!!!!! So I should probably tell all of (the people willing to listen) that I am building something of My dreams. If any of you could imagine...... the front end of a YZ80 from the 90''s with the same type of rear suspension the (link type).
More to come!


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

A heavy battery and 30hp in a cheap mountainbike that uses V-brakes? You're going to break something eventually.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

The frame was actually a 1972 TC125 than I got the steering tube from a mountain bike along with its front rim brake. So yes I am sure that it would've broken.
But I am in the process of building it once more! More to come


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

If any of you guys and girls are picking up what I am putting down...... let me know


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm lost but, keep posting. I like seeing people do things differently.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

Finally got some work dun.... till next time
I am also working on a IGBT Chopper based motor controller. .. till next time


----------



## Monzsta (Nov 21, 2017)

Amateur said:


> If any of you guys and girls are picking up what I am putting down...... let me know


Is that a Palm Harbor home? I swear that looks exactly like my kitchen.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

I could not say for sure, I've never looked up the maker. I also forgot some pictures.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

Still at it!!!!


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

Well I am only able to work on the weekends, but when I can I will post more pix


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

Can I borrow that topic......

Which e motor would you suggested me,for a convert a Maxi scooter (Burgman, Piaggio x9, etc) to e power? Around 20-25kW, not too heavy, powerful enough for Highway commuting! I already have a battery pack of Panasonic cell 4.2V (72V61Ah)! 
What to do with OEM variator and belt transfer power....keep it or? It’s in one piece with rear swing arm. 

Thanks, looking forward to your reply and suggestions


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

Send me some pictures of the rear drive train and I will seemail what I can suggest


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for reply.

I don’t have a donor motorbike yet. First have to see if it possible to make everything.

The system is like that.....
https://youtu.be/oQczm1IPLv4


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

I believe that is called a CVT (continuously variable transmission). That being said, there are some pros and cons with that style of transmission. Now 
This is just my view on that kind of transmission. I am sure that there more than the two types that, but will talk about the two types that I have worked with.
Belt and chain, The belt kind tends to slip which generates Heat if the belt is not sealed from the elements and gets wet, the problem is exacerbated. The chain type that I have seen is mainly used are in car's and have a steel chain.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Yagi-san said:


> I don’t have a donor motorbike yet. First have to see if it possible to make everything.
> 
> The system is like that.....
> https://youtu.be/oQczm1IPLv4





Amateur said:


> I believe that is called a CVT (continuously variable transmission). That being said, there are some pros and cons with that style of transmission. Now
> This is just my view on that kind of transmission. I am sure that there more than the two types that, but will talk about the two types that I have worked with.
> Belt and chain, The belt kind tends to slip which generates Heat if the belt is not sealed from the elements and gets wet, the problem is exacerbated. The chain type that I have seen is mainly used are in car's and have a steel chain.


Yes, that's a CVT of the most common type, with variable-diameter pulleys and a belt. Strangely to me, the rear pulley diameter is the one which is controlled, unlike a typical snowmobile CVT.

Like most scooters, this transmission is enclosed, eliminating problems with water and road dirt.

The belt and variable pulleys could be replaced with a different belt and plain pulleys to provide a more efficient drive system, but stuck at one fixed ratio, if desired for use with an electric motor. The motor would presumably be mounted where the engine currently is, not in this CVT housing; however, the motor could possibly be mounted at the front end, sticking out of the housing.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

well I glad that you are more educated than most. (not necessarily here on this form) in my experience I have found that the torque generated from practically 0 rpm to max rpm, Is the most useful part of a DC motor. I have also learned through trial and error that if you gear said bike too low it is practically useless and a little too touchy. (the problem is only horribly evidence when you fly over the handlebars) I have chosen my bike to have a maximum speed of 81 MPH, so at around 45 the motor RPM is 2000 which is typically where do most of the cruising in and around town in an attempt to utilize the torque that a DC motor is capable of providing. In my opinion gear your bike/scooter to half of the max RPM @ your Target cruising speed. Try out this gear calculator. I am sure that you are aware that entire purpose of a transmission behind the engine gas or diesel for that mater, is to keep the engine in peak torque range... if that makes any sense 

https://www.bmikarts.com/Go-Kart-Gear-Ratio-Speed-Calculator


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

brian_ said:


> Yes, that's a CVT of the most common type, with variable-diameter pulleys and a belt. Strangely to me, the rear pulley diameter is the one which is controlled, unlike a typical snowmobile CVT.


it's the front, the rear is just spring loaded.
what's different to the systems I know (mopeds), is that the clutch is at the rear and not at the front.

And yes, good one to replace with fixed toothed belt pulleys.


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, like Amateur and brian mentioned, it’s CVT. I would mount electric motor on front pulley. So it would replaces petrol engine. Is that possible? 
What 20kW motor do you use Amateur? I woukd need something 20-25kW, nit too heavy, not to big....

Thanks,


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

To answer your question yes you could have attach a motor of your choosing to any moped or scooter you wish. You would need access to a lathe and some scrap material, And time of course. The motor I am using is a Lynch motor (D135RAG) it is about 45 lbs and a peak is capable of 34kw burst but rated at 16kw for continuous use. Now believe me when I say it's quite pricey, but worth every cent!!! I have never been terrified of anything electric until now. I pick mine up from cloud Electric about 2 two years ago
For 1500. But has gone up in price since than to an eye watering 1700 - S&H.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw24uHPcaPjbyGLTo6TlrGGe


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

Amateur; thanks for your reply! I will look around. I think 34kW peak and 16kW continues would be enough dor my project. Need something of capable of doing Vmax 70-80 mph, but I am more for acceleration as for Vmax.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

Anytime! Let me know what you come up with I am looking forward to seeing what you create!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

boekel said:


> it's the front, the rear is just spring loaded.
> what's different to the systems I know (mopeds), is that the clutch is at the rear and not at the front.


Thanks - that makes more sense: they have a centrifugal clutch (strangely at the rear), in addition to the variable pulleys (with the control at the front as it should be). As I recall, snowmobiles just let the belt slip on the input pulley until the engine turns at high enough speed to cause enough clamping force (they even call the pulley control system the "clutch"), and this is much better. That clutch (mounted at either end) is certainly not required - or wanted - with an electric motor. A non-slipping belt-type CVT might work well, keeping the motor in a more useful speed range, although with the right motor it isn't necessary.


----------



## dain254 (Oct 8, 2015)

An off the shelf CVT (comet 20, 30, 40 series etc) could be modified to more appropriately work with an electric motor. This would be done by modifying the driving pulley of the CVT so that it would simply grip the belt in it's relaxed state. The spacing of the pulley halves is determined by a spacer on the shaft, this would need to be ground/turned on a laithe. Likely a little guess/test would yield the best results! Non slipping CVT's are common in industrial applications as opposed to vehicles.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

If any one would like to see the progress one the motor please let me know......


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

*Neematic clone*

As some of you may find out, my last project was literally cut to pieces.
After a loss of inspiration to finish my first project I came across a picture of the a Neematic bike and was floored by it's stunning Beauty. I am particularly captivated by the trellis style frame commonly seen on Ducati motorcycle's.
So here go's round number two.


----------



## Amateur (Sep 28, 2018)

*Neematic clone*

Not to bad for four more hours spent. In total maybe 40 hrs spent in all


----------

